# Wood preservative for a planter



## Chief Broom (17 Mar 2022)

I intend to make a large ,tall and deep planter for a climbing rose. Decay of the wood is inevitable but thought i might treat the wood with something to slow it up. Question is whats best and wont be toxic to the rose?


----------



## dan_bo (17 Mar 2022)

I'd treat it with something like sikkens then line with thick plastic.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Mar 2022)

I'd get a plastic pot and build the planter round it.


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> I intend to make a large ,tall and deep planter for a climbing rose. Decay of the wood is inevitable but thought i might treat the wood with something to slow it up. Question is whats best and wont be toxic to the rose?


inside or outside the planter??.....on the inside of my planters i have painted them with cuprinol ducksback in black with the new wax formula and also lined them with the thick black rubble bags, so the timber doesn't suck the moisture out of the compost


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> inside or outside the planter??.....on the inside of my planters i have painted them with cuprinol ducksback in black with the new wax formula and also lined them with the thick black rubble bags, so the timber doesn't suck the moisture out of the compost


Both  i want it to last as long as possible and when its cream crackered i will make a new one around it....unless im dead of course then my only employment will be pushing up the Bellis perennis


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Both  i want it to last as long as possible and when its cream crackered i will make a new one around it....unless im dead of course then my only employment will be pushing up the Bellis perennis


all mine are the same black cuprinol in ducks back inside and out.......i use black as it allows the flowers to stand out against the darker timber


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2022)

There are numerous products which claim to be non toxic to plants. If you're going to use one I suggest a well-known brand such as Cuprinol, Ronseal, Sika. Myself I wouldn't use anything but would line the plant, pop the rose in a container and fill any gap with stone of some type.


----------



## Randomnerd (17 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> I intend to make a large ,tall and deep planter for a climbing rose. Decay of the wood is inevitable but thought i might treat the wood with something to slow it up. Question is whats best and wont be toxic to the rose?


Use the right wood. Larch will last fifteen years untreated.
Sweet chestnut will last thirty.
Slapping chemicals on wood to preserve it is just slapping chemicals around.


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> Use the right wood. Larch will last fifteen years untreated.
> Sweet chestnut will last thirty.
> Slapping chemicals on wood to preserve it is just slapping chemicals around.


Some of those woods are expensive though and cant always be bought locally……..


----------



## Randomnerd (17 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Some of those woods are expensive though and cant always be bought locally……..


You do love the sound of your own voice mate. Seems you have to chip in with opinions on opinions. You had your say. Let someone else have a shot. 

Just making an alternative, sustainable and environmentally sound suggestion to the OP, based on thirty years in forestry and as a mobile sawmill contractor. 

Aside from arsenic-based and petrochemical preservatives, you may as well pour your money down the drain protecting softwood with proprietary "preservatives".


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> You do love the sound of your own voice mate. Seems you have to chip in with opinions on opinions. You had your say. Let someone else have a shot.
> 
> Just making an alternative, sustainable and environmentally sound suggestion to the OP, based on thirty years in forestry and as a mobile sawmill contractor.
> 
> Aside from arsenic-based and petrochemical preservatives, you may as well pour your money down the drain protecting softwood with proprietary "preservatives".


So you believe your opinion cant be challenged - hmmmmm, yet your challenging mine and being abusive at the same time…….

the only thing is im pointing that alternatives can be expensive and maybe not locally sourced. Maybe we let the OP decide


----------



## Electric_Andy (17 Mar 2022)

I used yacht varnish on mine. Quite pricey but if you don't mind the yellowish colour then it'll protect very well with 2 or 3 coats


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Mar 2022)

I would like to use a type of wood that would last but making the best of what ive got. I found a load of timber in the attic of the house i just moved into. I think its all pine- kids bunk beds and frame of an adults bed and various dismantled cupboards-this is what im using.  If a preservative isnt going to extend the life much i'll use it as it is. 
Bodged a cold frame today just need to do the top


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> I would like to use a type of wood that would last but making the best of what ive got. I found a load of timber in the attic of the house i just moved into. I think its all pine- kids bunk beds and frame of an adults bed and various dismantled cupboards-this is what im using.  If a preservative isnt going to extend the life much i'll use it as it is.
> Bodged a cold frame today just need to do the top
> View attachment 635804


No you must go and buy rot proof red cedar…….enjoy the planter


----------



## slowmotion (18 Mar 2022)

At the very least, keep the base of the planter off the surface that it sits on.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 Mar 2022)

slowmotion said:


> At the very least, keep the base of the planter off the surface that it sits on.


Absolutely. I use rubber feet for chairs, which raise up the planter by about 2cm, so it is not sitting in water.
@Chief Broom if you have an old pine bunk bed, presumably there are some thicker pieces which were the bed posts. I've no idea of your general handiness but these would make good corner posts for your planter with the slats filling in in between and I'd just clad a large square black plastic pot in the size you want. You can paint or stain with whatever you like (cheap - Screwfix water seal, pricy Osmo outdoor UV), but because the wood isn't in direct contact with the compost, it'll last a while.


----------



## Gillstay (18 Mar 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> Use the right wood. Larch will last fifteen years untreated.
> Sweet chestnut will last thirty.
> Slapping chemicals on wood to preserve it is just slapping chemicals around.


Correct, saved me saying. Just like fence posts. Shame there is less Elm about.


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Mar 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Absolutely. I use rubber feet for chairs, which raise up the planter by about 2cm, so it is not sitting in water.
> @Chief Broom if you have an old pine bunk bed, presumably there are some thicker pieces which were the bed posts. I've no idea of your general handiness but these would make good corner posts for your planter with the slats filling in in between and I'd just clad a large square black plastic pot in the size you want. You can paint or stain with whatever you like (cheap - Screwfix water seal, pricy Osmo outdoor UV), but because the wood isn't in direct contact with the compost, it'll last a while.


Good idea and thats what i was intending [corner posts]  i shant be using a pot inside the planter though, i need an extra large planter with huge volume and depth for a climbing rose and ive never seen it done before. Potted miniature climbing roses maybe but not full size climbers. Really big plastic pots are about 60cms or so, i want even larger . The reason for this exercise is that i have a south facing wall crying out for a climber and the soil just isnt there....its foundations, rock and rumble....Going to give it a go


----------

